# Lost my times in CCT !!



## @uguste (May 25, 2010)

Hello,

Today, when I launched CCT, I saw my 4x4x4, 5x5x5, megaminx, magic... totally *disappeared* !!! The xml file where times are stored seems to be cut in the middle of 3x3x3 times (The last 3x3x3 session I have is from februar).

Do you think I could back up the file or anything or are my times lost forever ?

Please help me !


----------



## Carson (May 25, 2010)

Have you updated to a new version of CCT recently?


----------



## @uguste (May 25, 2010)

No, I use CCT 0.9.5 since at least 1 or 2 months. But this version isn't very stable, I sometimes have bugs. I think that caused the data loss.
But actually, I think I will create a new profile and try to beat my old records, it will be fun !


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 25, 2010)

The same thing happened to me not too long ago, lost ALL my times, I still dont know what caused it!


----------



## shelley (May 25, 2010)

Make sure you close CCT using the close button when you're done. If the program freezes and you have to kill it with the task manager, or if you shut down your computer without closing CCT, you may lose data.


----------



## IamWEB (May 25, 2010)

There might be an unclosed tag in your xml file (I don't know why but it's happened before). If you open the xml file in IE and scroll down to the bottom, any known errors should be listed.
You can then open in something like Notepad and fix the error.


----------



## @uguste (May 26, 2010)

There is several unclosed tags, but it is because the file is cut. 4x4x4, 5x5x5, magic, megaminx, OH... aren't in the file anymore.


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 26, 2010)

Yes, this happens from time to time 
Keep plenty of backups of your profiles.
Unfortunately the source for the latest version isn't on any of the websites and I got no response from the authors/maintainers when I emailed them. Annoying but I still prefer CCT to the alternatives!


----------



## jfly (May 26, 2010)

shelley said:


> Make sure you close CCT using the close button when you're done. If the program freezes and you have to kill it with the task manager, or if you shut down your computer without closing CCT, you may lose data.



If you use cct, you may lose data.



MichaelErskine said:


> Yes, this happens from time to time
> Keep plenty of backups of your profiles.
> Unfortunately the source for the latest version isn't on any of the websites and I got no response from the authors/maintainers when I emailed them. Annoying but I still prefer CCT to the alternatives!



Sorry if I missed your email. A version of cct is available on the google code page, but it isn't the latest.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 27, 2010)

Happened to me too. =/ I think I made a thread on it.

If you really care about your files, I'd just keep backups as suggested, though I don't mind losing them once in a while.


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 27, 2010)

j-fly said:


> Sorry if I missed your email. A version of cct is available on the google code page, but it isn't the latest.



Do you have the latest source? It would be nice to be able to fix some bugs - the Pyraminx scrambles import failure annoys the hell out of me!


----------



## jfly (May 27, 2010)

Ok, finally got around to committing the latest version. The code is pretty awful right now, apologies in advance.
https://calcubetimer.googlecode.com/svn/cct/trunk


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 27, 2010)

j-fly said:


> Ok, finally got around to committing the latest version. The code is pretty awful right now, apologies in advance.
> https://calcubetimer.googlecode.com/svn/cct/trunk



Ooh! I can't make. :-(


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 27, 2010)

j-fly said:


> Ok, finally got around to committing the latest version. The code is pretty awful right now, apologies in advance.
> https://calcubetimer.googlecode.com/svn/cct/trunk



I wouldn't worry about that: if anyone thinks they can do better then they should contribute to the project.


----------



## nickvu2 (Jul 28, 2010)

Figured I'd post here rather than opening a new thread. Hope that's cool.

In version 0.9.5, I was able to determine the cause of a recent data loss. When I change any of Rolling Averages (RA) to untrimmed the program goes a little crazy. (File -> Configuration -> 3. Scramble Customization) I recreated this under a few different scenarios. *So don't untrim RAs!!!* 

@Michael: Were you ever able to work any of the bugs out?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jul 30, 2010)

nickvu2 said:


> Figured I'd post here rather than opening a new thread. Hope that's cool.
> 
> In version 0.9.5, I was able to determine the cause of a recent data loss. When I change any of Rolling Averages (RA) to untrimmed the program goes a little crazy. (File -> Configuration -> 3. Scramble Customization) I recreated this under a few different scenarios. *So don't untrim RAs!!!*
> 
> @Michael: Were you ever able to work any of the bugs out?



I didn't yet find a repeatable case but now you have some pointers (and I have a nice Eclipse development environment set up on this laptop) I'll have a look this weekend.


----------



## nickvu2 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm not sure I can be of much use since I know little about programing, but if there's anything I can do to help you Michael, let me know.


----------

